
Eight go mad in Arizona: how a lockdown experiment went horribly wrong - elliekelly
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2020/jul/13/spaceship-earth-arizona-biosphere-2-lockdown
======
brutusborn
It is ironic that headlines like these were one of the main reasons it went
"horribly wrong". It seemed to be going great and providing lots of useful
data before the media branded it a failure.

------
stx
I remember this being in the news but I especially remember the comedy movie
that was very loosely based on the real experiment.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EWikCCfHJw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EWikCCfHJw)

------
Shorel
Quite interesting that such a huge space was still not enough to sustain eight
people. Starting with Oxygen.

Makes me wonder what our footprint in the full ecosystem actually is.

------
Obsnold
Wow this sounds incredible. Part of me would love to try something like this.
The Wikipedia article has more information on their struggles and is a
fascinating read.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biosphere_2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biosphere_2)

